# Work Boots



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Which are the best, most comfortable,coolest work boots out there.steel toe a plus. Thanks Jim


----------



## Super-X (Jul 25, 2003)

*Boots*

Jim,
I've really become a fan of Georgia work boots -Farm & Ranch
They come in several styles some with steel toe. From day one possibly the most comfortable boot I've owned.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I have switched to Danner, a couple of years ago I bought a pair and love then. I wear the Proghorn boots (w/o steel toe) everyday and it's like wearing tennis shoes.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Carolina, very comfortable. I would definitely check them out.

Kourtney


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Red Wing


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

REd wings and I like my Wolverines too.

I have a pair of Wolverine in steel toes ( work in E&C industry so wear them a lot) and really like them.

Steve


----------



## P J Sullivan (Feb 22, 2005)

I have worked in construction for a very,very long time. I have seen and been exposed to every single weather environment and work situation imaginable. 3 boots rank among the best

1) wolverine

2) Rockys

3) redwing

Wolverine rank on top because most are water proof, light weight and are good on your feet. 

Rockies are second because they are also are good against water, light weight and nice on the feet. The down side to Rockies is that your rubber soles will fall apart before the life of the boot is over. I had to add that i had a gaping hole through the canvass liner in a rockie boot that was a size of a half dollar. Remarkably, the boot still repelled water. 


Redwing ranks last because the boots are stiff when you first get them. Plus the boots are horrible on waterproofing and heavy. Redwing boots could also use a new way of getting ventilation in to your boots. The rubber sole inserts for your boots last about 4 weeks and then there shot. Other then that, that boots are long lasting.
If you are buying steel toes from redwing, i would recommend that you get the leather toe protectors. if your are subject to a job function were you might have to kneel down and the tips of the boot will be exposed to the ground. It will not be long before the leather on them will wear out and you will have the steel toe showing.


----------



## P J Sullivan (Feb 22, 2005)

I have worked in construction for a very,very long time. I have seen and been exposed to every single weather environment and work situation imaginable. 3 boots rank among the best

1) wolverine

2) Rockys

3) redwing

Wolverine rank on top because most are water proof, light weight and are good on your feet. 

Rockies are second because they are also are good against water, light weight and nice on the feet. The down side to Rockies is that your rubber soles will fall apart before the life of the boot is over. I had to add that i had a gaping hole through the canvass liner in a rockie boot that was a size of a half dollar. Remarkably, the boot still repelled water. 


Redwing ranks last because the boots are stiff when you first get them. Plus the boots are horrible on waterproofing and heavy. Redwing boots could also use a new way of getting ventilation in to your boots. The rubber sole inserts for your boots last about 4 weeks and then there shot. Other then that, that boots are long lasting.
If you are buying steel toes from redwing, i would recommend that you get the leather toe protectors. if your are subject to a job function were you might have to kneel down and the tips of the boot will be exposed to the ground. It will not be long before the leather on them will wear out and you will have the steel toe showing.


----------



## yrphunter (Jun 12, 2006)

i have literally worn nothing but work boots since the first grade and i have my favs and my duds.I am a big big fan of justin boots,but i did look at the carolina boots as my next pair and turned them down for a pair of georgia farm and ranch boots, i absolutley love the georgia farm and ranch boots they are extremely comfortable and not to hot and they are very tough


----------

